# Goldfish Bowl



## fishtankswimming (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi a friend of mine is planning to get a couple of glass goldfish bowls. Can she use untreated tap water in these?

Thanks for your help


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

nope,you need filters and airpumps,and it needs to be left running to cycle before adding any fish,unless it is a bioorb,with built in functions i wouldnt bother as water will become polluted and fish will die.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

First of all do not use bowls, all fish need a proper aquarium with a cycled filter, no matter how small or hardy they may be. My general rule is no filter = no fish.

Also you can't use untreated tapwater, the reason is quite simple. Tapwater contains chlorine, heavy metals and possibly chloramine, all of which are highly toxic to aquatic organisms.


----------



## miaxxx (May 14, 2009)

what ever people tell u fish (especially goldfish ) HATE being in tiny tanks
and u need all of the same gear as usual...lol


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

just a random thought...

who's the wise guy who invented the fish bowl anyways? :skep:


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

are you serious that's the origin of the fishbowl?

in any case, that's some awesome story telling :thumbup1:
would love to repost that on my blog with your permission of course...


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

awesome! thanks :w00t:


----------



## jennismortal (May 22, 2009)

Keeping a goldfish bowl healthy is neither difficult nor time consuming.Goldfish are fairly dirty fish which can grow quite large. Because of this, you must limit the number and size of the fish you keep in your bowl. A maximum of one inch of fish per gallon of water can be kept in a bowl.

Good source for fish tank aquariums


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The inch of fish per gallon rule doesn't really apply to goldfish - because they are _such _messy fish they need more room than that rule would allow. 
The inch per gallon rule doubly doesn't apply to a bowl - because bowls have such a small surface area you can't put as many fish in them as you would in a rectangular tank of equal literage.

I would argue that it is _very_ difficult and time consuming to keep a goldfish alive and healthy in a bowl.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

In my experience the 'one inch of fish per gallon' 'rule' is a load of cobblers, if everyone followed this rule, then we would end up keeping 12" Oscars in 12 gallon tanks.

Bowls have an extremely low surface area, this and the lack of filtration will only cause problems with water quality and these two factors will severely limit the number of fish you can keep. While bowls may be cheap, a proper aquarium need not cost the earth, if you are strapped for cash then there are some good second-hand bargains to be had.


----------



## jennismortal (May 22, 2009)

Goldfish bowls are everywhere in petstores and on television and pretty much wherever you see goldfish in movies and at your friends' houses!All in all, the life of your goldfish really depends on water quality and an appropriate environment.There are too many good reasons to have a tank instead of a goldfish bowl.It is really very easy, too.The life of your goldfish depends on his environment and a goldfish bowl just does not have enough space, surface area, or room to put in everything he needs to be healthy and happy.

__________________
Good source for fish tank aquariums


----------

